# Full site on android phone via chrome loses buttons etc



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi,

For quite some time if you typed long posts the text would disappear from the screen... you needed to rotate phone to landscape then back to portrait to make the text area scroll bars appear.

But..... for the last couple of weeks this has got much worse especially around the buttons for attachments and/or labels disappearing.

Typically, I cannot reproduce this to demonstrate. But I'll try and get a story board to show this and upload 

I have tried to switch to desktop view but that requires lot of zooming in and scrolling around. And the 'mobile site' is not my bag


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

This is what I mean, zoomed in to type there's no buttons.










Rotate to landscape then back to portrait returns the buttons.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm using Chrome and Android to write this and my buttons are all present but I notice that as soon as I type the white edit window elongates well below the buttons and tabs and as I type this the text runs under the buttons and tabs but if I rotate to landscape and back to portrait it corrects so the buttons are below the edit window and the text is bounded comfortably in proportion again.

I normally use a different browser and a similar thing happens with that with the additional issue that I can't tap the text to reposition the cursor but zooming corrects the issue.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Recreating the behavior. I'll pass along for the techs to see if they alter

Kevin


----------

